# Remote Control Help: Water Water Water



## jedi5

Ok, get all the laughs and giggles out now...

So this morning we're doing laundry, washing the sheets on the bed.
In taking the sheets off, we didn't notice the remote control went missing.

Long story short... remote control was put in the washing machine by accident.
How do I know if it is shot and need another one?
It can still turn the TV on/off no problem. 
It can't control the receiver though. 
Nothing happens.

Does it need to dry out?
Is it ruined?
Should I wash it again? :bink:

Plus side... it smells Downy fresh now!


----------



## sigma1914

Try the cell phone drying method of putting it in uncooked rice; it absorbs any extra moisture.


----------



## P Smith

first rule: remove batteries !!!


----------



## RBA

Instead of washing it again throw it in the dryer.


----------



## DoyleS

You can try setting it in the sun for a day. 
If you can open the remote, you can rinse the board with Isopropyl alcohol and then let it dry then reassemble. 
There is a good chance that it is damaged beyond easy repair especially if it went through an entire washing machine cycle.


----------



## jsk

I had a USB drive that went through the washer and dryer and still works fine, but I wouldn't recommend putting it in the dryer 

Your best bet is the rice idea and let it sit for a day or so.


----------



## bigglebowski

You mention it works TV, you sure its just not in TV mode? If not put in TV mode and see if ch up and down work on the TV (will probably have to be on the tuner input of TV). Could be if its an RF/UHF remote that the water has only killed that part of it.


----------



## mitchflorida

LIsten to Eric Burden, he has been through the same thing.


----------



## jedi5

Thanks all the help and suggestions.

Yeah, it did go thru a whole washing cycle.
Surprisingly, after 4-5 hours, the remote control started working again... somewhat.

TV on/off worked from the get go and then later on, the receiver was working again.
A few numerical buttons still don't work but meh... better than nothing.

I was not expecting the remote to work at all.
Even the batteries that went thru the wash cycle were working as well.

Hopefully tomorrow it will be working better.


----------



## P Smith

If you would imagine of electrolitic corrosion, then you must 1) remove batteries, 2) dismantle the remote, 3) remove water by soft cloth and give day or two for dry up (or use hair dryer).


----------



## tampa8

Yes, just disassemble, and use a hair dryer, then let it dry even more a day or two.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

jedi5 said:


> Thanks all the help and suggestions.
> 
> Yeah, it did go thru a whole washing cycle.
> Surprisingly, after 4-5 hours, the remote control started working again... somewhat.
> 
> TV on/off worked from the get go and then later on, the receiver was working again.
> A few numerical buttons still don't work but meh... better than nothing.
> 
> I was not expecting the remote to work at all.
> Even the batteries that went thru the wash cycle were working as well.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow it will be working better.


If you continue having issues with your remote, you can order a new remote at mydish.com after logging into your online account. Please let me know if you need further assistance. Thanks.


----------



## Inkosaurus

If you do call in to dish regarding this do not, i repeat *do not* tell them it broke because of something you did lol. It will void any chance you had at getting a free one sent out


----------



## CCarncross

So you are suggesting he lie to try to get a free replacement remote?


----------



## russ9

Inkosaurus said:


> If you do call in to dish regarding this do not, i repeat *do not* tell them it broke because of something you did lol. It will void any chance you had at getting a free one sent out


Yes, be careful, the tag on the remote clearly states "Dry Clean Only."


----------



## jamelar

russ9 said:


> Yes, be careful, the tag on the remote clearly states "Dry Clean Only."


Oh no! My tag is missing. Please tell me it's not one of those with the "Do not remove under penalty of the law" warnings.


----------



## Inkosaurus

CCarncross said:


> So you are suggesting he lie to try to get a free replacement remote?


Yep.


----------



## bmetelsky

You can get one for $12.99 on EBay.


----------



## Jhon69

That's why I keep the DISH Service Protection Plan on my account.Remote quits,DISH sends me another one. :yesman:


----------

